# Apple tv et home cinéma



## misterapple16 (24 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je voudrais acheter un home cinéma, 
LG DH6530D Home Cinéma 2.1 DVD HDMI - Achat / Vente Ensemble home cinéma LG DH6530D - Cdiscount

Et j'aimerais savoir si l'entrée audio numérique optique est compatible avec mon Apple TV 2ème génération...

Merci


----------

